# looking for a reasonable filter for my tank



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

The title pretty much days it all but here are some specs... its a 20x20x20 cm tank so really small and I was wondering what kind of filter I should use for it, its a planted tank and the hang over filters tend too stir up my sort what should I do?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would look into a small internal filter. Maybe one like this...

Tetra Whisper 3i In-Tank Filter - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

Or go with a sponge filter!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are ways to deflect the water coming in from a HOB if you already have it. Fairly easy and you can find a thread in the how-to section of the site.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Use an over size sponge filter. It is a breeding ground for good bacteria. If you get another tank in the future, simply rig up the used and seasoned sponge filter for a week and SHAZAM your tank is cycled.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank ,according to your measurements is aprox 2.1 gallons,so the very smallest hob may be fine or a sponge filter(driven by air pump) is a good choice.Niether need to be very big at all.
A sponge placed over the intake of hob may help,along with keeping water level UP so it easily flows.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Coralbandit is right on the money. The best choice is a sponge filter. I have a 5.5 gal tank for my Betta w/ a sponge filter. Yesterday I stirred up the sand substrate to plant a plant and add a hideout for the dingaling and changed the water. It clouded up, I had disconnected the filter while changing the water. When I turned the filter back on it took about two hours for the tank to clear.


----------

